# Powder Charge Reloading Question



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I am just getting into reloading. Last week my buddy and I loaded up a bunch of 30/30, but I also have a .243 that I will be reloading for. I bought what I thought would be the right powder for it, as it listed the .243 recipe on the bottle, but when I got home to compare with what my manual said, the powder was different than recommended. Anyway, the bullets I bought are Hornady v-max 65 gr. The powder I bought recommends using 100 gr bullets with a 40.0 gr charge. Can I still use this powder with my 65 gr bullets? If so, how would I need to adjust the powder charge?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What powder is it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hodgdon. I bought the H4350, but the Hornady manual recommends H4890 i think.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

H4350 is a slower burning powder than H4895 and is better suited for heavier bullets. If you are loading for 65 gr bullets, I would not recommend H4350. All of the manuals I have do not recommend H4350 for bullets lighter than 85 gr in the .243. Can you return it?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> Can you return it?


most places will not allow this to happen thanks to 9/11


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No but I can use it. My grandpa (who is teaching me how to reload) has a bunch of bullets that I think are heavier. I will reload those with the H4350. Guess I gotta shell out $20 more for the right stuff!


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I have found that Varget works very well out of my .243 when topped with a 70 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip. Varget is listed as a usable powder for the .243 from the 55 gr bullets all the way up to the 107 gr bullets. I've got a couple of 85 gr and 100 gr loads for my .243 also, which I am pretty sure I loaded up with Varget. I recommend you swing by Sportsmans Warehouse or Cabelas and pick up a loading book for the .243. They are about $7 and will list min and max loads for each bullet/powder combination from all of the major manufactures.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I've got a buddy who really likes Hogdon H380 in his .243.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Varget in mine.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations guys. So why do you guys use one over another? Cleaner burning? Better accuracy? Higher velocities?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

When I bought my .243 I had some Varget on hand that wasn't going to get used for anything else so I decided to give it a try. My gun shot it extremely well (1/4" - 1/2" 5 shot groups @ 100 yards) so I didn't bother to try anything else.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

+1 on Varget for your light bullet load. This is also a powder heavily recommended by Nosler for their 55-gr Ballistic Tip in the .243 for accuracy and suitability. Varget is very clean burning and is not temperature sensitive, so it is quite user-friendly.
Save your H-4350 for heavier bullets in the .243. Store it in a cool dry place, or at least a dry place without large temperature swings (_garages are a bad place for both those reasons_) and it will last years.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

For those light bullets, I suggest Varget, IMR 4064 or IMR 3031.

There is a warning in the Hornady manual that says in effect: Don't use slow burning powders in reduced loads in the 243.



> Thanks for the recommendations guys. So why do you guys use one over another? Cleaner burning? Better accuracy? Higher velocities?


All good reasons. When choosing a powder I like to look in the books at which powder got the highest velocity in the test barrels. This is usually a very good powder for the load. Remember start out low and work up.

I don't have a 243, but my son does and he always used 3031. Maybe that was because I always had some around for the 30-30 loads. :lol:

Safety, economy, performance good reasons too.


----------

